# xs sights



## WIlldun40 (Nov 7, 2007)

i just got my g19 with xs sights . took to range today and it shoots to left and low . can i adjust rear sight without having to use red locktite .


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Make sure its not you first. Ive heard there is a learning curve to XS sights.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If you're a righty (assuming it's not the sights), then you would be "yanking" on the trigger, I believe. As _Naterstein_ said, make sure it's not you first. No hard feelings at all, just saying make sure it's not you before you adjust the sights.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hitting low-left is extremely common with shooters new to the Glock trigger system. Work on mastering trigger reset before changing the sights.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just started shooting the Glock and I am hitting a little to the left. I am still getting use to the trigger and the reset in it. It will take about another 1,000rds before I have it down pat. Here's a target you can print that might help you out a little. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Mulehead (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the target! This should be Very helpful at the range!:smt1099


----------



## WIlldun40 (Nov 7, 2007)

thinks for the help . my smith-wesson is shooting same way.so it is me i need to shoot more and adjust me.i must have picked up bad habbet some where.



 maybe this will help


----------

